# Garner State Park



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Took last week off and went out to Garner. Had a great time. Hiked 35 miles, drove 1,200 and took about 250 pictures.. (-:}

Morning at Garner:








LARGER VERSION

Harvester ants where busy all around the camp:








LARGER VERSION

And aliens hanging from the trees ("beard" lichen):








LARGER VERSION


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice! Please post more!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like the ants are gathering up some color. I'm loving #1 of course. Got some more? I know you dooooo!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

How about a few Bald Cypress in the evening:








LARGER VERSION

Little falls on the Frio River at Garner:








LARGER VERSION

Creek bank at Lost Maples SP








LARGER VERSION


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Those are nice, Arlon.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW 
WoW WOW


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Arlon, you should have taken off earlier and entered those in the landscape month. Those are outstanding.....as usual


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice. Beautiful colors in the trees.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Ibeafireman said:


> Arlon, you should have taken off earlier and entered those in the landscape month. Those are outstanding.....as usual


I had planned to enter one from our trip to Arkansas but I was in a dead zone with no internet access till it was too late! (-:}
This trip definately produced it's fair share of landscape opportunities too. No Colorado but more than what's usually availble around Houston.

Thanks for the coments all..

Ants are "Texas leaf cutter" ants, not harvester ants..


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super!


----------



## ReelnReds (May 16, 2006)

Great Photos! :cheers:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Very, Very, Very Cool Photos!!!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photos Arlon.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. It was nice to get out to someplace other than BBSP for a change. Not much wildlife but it was still an enjoyable trip.


----------

